

Mathematical symbols editor plugin for Rails? - satyajit

Textile is a pretty neat rich-text editor to embed into Rails (and even a WYSIWYG editor based on textile: see link below).
But has anyone embedded any Math symbol editor into rails? Any plugin you would recommend?
======
satyajit
WYSIWYG editor based on prototype:
[http://slateinfo.blogs.wvu.edu/plugins/textile_editor_helper...](http://slateinfo.blogs.wvu.edu/plugins/textile_editor_helper/)

